# Electric issue makes panel turn off while driving



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

*Panel turning off while driving*

I bought this Cruze a few weeks ago, and driving my car today at a highway something weird happened: http://www.vimeo.com/222851951

This is a used car, so I don't know if the recalls have been made. I heard there is a problem in the battery cable that could lead to this issue, could this be the issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would start with the negative battery cable. It has been known to cause all sorts of weird electrical issues, some of like what you see there.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

I also noticed the motor loses power.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

evs said:


> I bought this Cruze a few weeks ago, and driving my car today at a highway something weird happened: vimeo.com/222851951
> 
> This is a used car, so I don't know if the recalls have been made. I heard there is a problem in the battery cable that could lead to this issue, could this be the issue?


Hopefully it is a cable, best not to drive it like that until the Dealer checks it out. The Repair might be free. The Dealer can also check for any open recalls or TSBs that apply. You can always check periodically with the GM recall center as well
https://my.gm.com/recalls


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What country are you in? I'm not sure if the battery cable is a problem outside of North America. I can tell you don't have a US-type DIC. 

And what year? The factory batteries tend to last 2-3 years before they go - and they can cause all kinds of strange things if they're not up the task of filtering the power.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

My son's 2016 Limited had the same problem intermittently about 2 weeks after he got it. Had to bring it to the dealer for a software update. Hasn't been a problem since.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> What country are you in? I'm not sure if the battery cable is a problem outside of North America. I can tell you don't have a US-type DIC.
> 
> And what year? The factory batteries tend to last 2-3 years before they go - and they can cause all kinds of strange things if they're not up the task of filtering the power.


I am in Denmark. The car is from July 2013, so almost 4 years. It could be the battery indeed, however I haven't noticed a delay in starting the car or anything that would indicate the battery has difficulties holding energy.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

My guess is that there is a short in the vehicle wiring or within the gauge cluster itself. Personally, I would pull the gauge cluster out and trace the wires.

I don't think the 'battery cable', if you mean the cable that goes from the battery to the main fusebox, could cause that problem. I may be wrong though, lol.

-edit-

Do any of the other lights in or on the vehicle fade or go in/out? Radio? Climate Controls?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jay1185 said:


> My guess is that there is a short in the vehicle wiring or within the gauge cluster itself. Personally, I would pull the gauge cluster out and trace the wires.
> 
> I don't think the 'battery cable', if you mean the cable that goes from the battery to the main fusebox, could cause that problem. I may be wrong though, lol.


Normally, I'd agree. But we're talking about a Cruze. 

1) The Cruze is heavily computerized. More so than most cars. Just about everything goes though the BCM.
2) Computers of all types HATE bad power.
3) The US-built Cruze has a known issue with the battery cable. Because of this, members of the forum generally advise to make sure that's been taken care of before spending any time troubleshooting. Perhaps a bit simplistic, but not a bad idea.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

I checked the recall website, and my VIN doesn't return any remaining recall. What I am concerned about is that I can hardly reproduce the problem, for it happens under random occasions. I have had the car for one month and it happened only two times. With that said, I am sure I'll take it to the mechanic and he will not be able to reproduce the issue. 

The only thing I could troubleshoot until now is that if I turn off the car and turn it on again, the problem disappears.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

I checked the recall website, and my VIN doesn't return any remaining recall. What I am concerned about is that I can hardly reproduce the problem, for it happens under random occasions. I have had the car for one month and it happened only two times. With that said, I am sure I'll take it to the mechanic and he will not be able to reproduce the issue. 

The only thing I could troubleshoot until now is that if I turn off the car and turn it on again, the problem disappears.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the OP: Kindly create only one thread on the same subject. 

Thank you.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

evs said:


> I checked the recall website, and my VIN doesn't return any remaining recall.


The battery cable is not a recall. It's an extended warranty coverage. The work is only done if your car is experiencing problems.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok. Thanks all for the tips. I'll give this information to the mechanic.


----------

